# The North and the Midlands are Shite



## isitme (Sep 25, 2008)

North East - bunch of cider drinking monkey hanging sheep shaggers
North West - bunch of glory seeking over sentimental car thieves
Midlands - a big grey car park where everyone talks like they're disabled


----------



## Annierak (Sep 25, 2008)

Where are you from just out of interest?


----------



## isitme (Sep 25, 2008)

North East, the cold rainy bit


----------



## Hi-ASL (Sep 25, 2008)

isitme said:


> North West - bunch of glory seeking over sentimental car thieves


You're conflating Manchester and Merseyside, ignoring all else. What about Burnley and the like - monosyllabic fascists all competing to be the drunkest and the poorest. Surely they deserve a mention?


----------



## Annierak (Sep 25, 2008)

isitme said:


> North East, the cold rainy bit


D'ya have the accent and everything pet? 

I had you down as a southerner, no idea why, think i just assume most people are southern jessies on here


----------



## isitme (Sep 25, 2008)

Annierak said:


> D'ya have the accent and everything pet?
> 
> I had you down as a southerner, no idea why, think i just assume most people are southern jessies on here



wey aye man! 

I haven't lived up north for years, well, I did for 6 months up till May but it's freezing cold and there's no jobs


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 25, 2008)

He got the description of the Midlands right, at least.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 25, 2008)

isitme said:


> it's freezing cold and there's no jobs


Hold the front page!


----------



## Annierak (Sep 25, 2008)

isitme said:


> wey aye man!
> 
> I haven't lived up north for years, well, I did for 6 months up till May but it's freezing cold and there's no jobs





You live in the south now then? *nosey mode*


----------



## dylanredefined (Sep 25, 2008)

There is life north of the watford gap but its basically like a hospice how ever nice they make it you still will not want to move there imho.


----------



## Griff (Sep 25, 2008)

isitme said:


> Midlands - a big grey car park where everyone talks like they're disabled



Sorry, but


----------



## isitme (Sep 25, 2008)

Annierak said:


> You live in the south now then? *nosey mode*



I'm live in France with my parents for a few months dahling. I'm off to the Far East teaching soon


----------



## cesare (Sep 25, 2008)

Some of Nottingham's lovely, it has the Old Trip to Jerusalem and lace, and I like Newcastle, the bridge over the river looks like a small version of the bridge in Sydney and there's that art gallery that begins with B whose name escapes me.


----------



## Hi-ASL (Sep 25, 2008)

dylanredefined said:


> There is life north of the watford gap but its basically like a hospice how ever nice they make it you still will not want to move there imho.


Yes, we _long_ to do our socialising in the most violent street in Britain, darling.

Dickhead.


----------



## Annierak (Sep 25, 2008)

isitme said:


> I'm live in France with my parents for a few months dahling. I'm off to the Far East teaching soon


Oo get you! 

So we lose you to the far east? What am i gonna do at night? You selfish bastard!!!


----------



## Idaho (Sep 25, 2008)

I love the north and enjoyed my time and times there, but wouldn't want to live there now. 

The midlands are shit.


----------



## Hi-ASL (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:


> Yes, we _long_ to do our socialising in the most violent street in Britain, darling.
> 
> Dickhead.


No, sorry - that's _Plymouth_, isn't it.

Oh well. Plymouth. Portsmouth.

Same fucking difference.


----------



## isitme (Sep 25, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Oo get you!
> 
> So we lose you to the far east? What am i gonna do at night? You selfish bastard!!!



Don't worry, there are plenty of computers over there as well... Massive ones


----------



## Annierak (Sep 25, 2008)

isitme said:


> Don't worry, there are plenty of computers over there as well... Massive ones


Don't leave me this way 

Well ya best log in occasionally when you're over there, don't forget your internet buddies


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 25, 2008)

isitme said:


> North East, the cold rainy bit



Where in the North East?

I'm originally from somewhere right between smoggy and monkey hanger land.


----------



## isitme (Sep 25, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> Where in the North East?
> 
> I'm originally from somewhere right between smoggy and monkey hanger land.



Northumberland, England sheep shagger county


----------



## isitme (Sep 25, 2008)

dylanredefined said:


> There is life north of the watford gap but its basically like a hospice how ever nice they make it you still will not want to move there imho.



Thing is like, Northeners can slate the north, it's all we do when southeners aren't looking, but Southeners can just fuck off 

Specially Southeners from Dogshit City


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 25, 2008)

isitme said:


> Northumberland, England sheep shagger county



Blimey, you're almost Scottish.  

(Isn't firky from Northumberland too )


----------



## isitme (Sep 25, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> Blimey, you're almost Scottish.
> 
> (Isn't firky from Northumberland too )



I used to live just across the river from firky


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 25, 2008)

He was a RL mate?


----------



## isitme (Sep 25, 2008)

Well I wouldn't say mate...


----------



## Hi-ASL (Sep 25, 2008)

Did you used to wank each other off?

Have you ever?


----------



## isitme (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:


> Did you used to wank each other off?
> 
> Have you ever?



We were just wrestling was all


----------



## Hi-ASL (Sep 25, 2008)

My laptop's gone all bumpy now.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 25, 2008)

isitme said:


> Well I wouldn't say mate...



LOL


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 1, 2008)

isitme said:


> Thing is like, Northeners can slate the north, it's all we do when southeners aren't looking, but Southeners can just fuck off


----------



## obanite (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey, the Midlands has a vibrant, cosmo culture! 

I like it here better than the Northwest, anyway


----------



## Hi-ASL (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## isitme (Oct 3, 2008)

obanite said:


> Hey, the Midlands has a vibrant, cosmo culture!
> 
> I like it here better than the Northwest, anyway



It's a bit like a knife in the eye or the arse tho isn't it


----------



## obanite (Oct 3, 2008)

Literally


----------



## isitme (Oct 3, 2008)

obanite said:


> Literally


----------



## machine cat (Oct 8, 2008)

i presume that you've left yorkshire out cos it's so shit it's not even worth talking about.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 8, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> yorkshire...it's so shit it's not even worth talking about.



.


----------



## isitme (Oct 8, 2008)

Jorvik fucking viking museum


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2008)

The midlands are grim. Sinkhole shitheaps in amongst relative prosperity. The rich/poor divide is sharp and all the more annoying given the wealth of the region.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 8, 2008)

The Midlands is world reknowned for its oil wealth.


----------



## isitme (Oct 8, 2008)

This thread also proves why Northeners and even Midlanders are better than southeners

If you started this thread in one of the southener forums it would be loads of southeners going 

'Fack off mate, essex/landan/whatever crack infested shithole is the best place in the world mate'

and threatening to punch you but never actually doing anything except waving their arms in the air


----------



## Hi-ASL (Oct 8, 2008)

We're shit and we know we are. 

But aye, we can fight like fuck.


----------



## Lisarocket (Oct 9, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> i presume that you've left yorkshire out cos it's so shit it's not even worth talking about.



Oi! Don't knock Yorkshire


----------



## machine cat (Oct 9, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> Oi! Don't knock Yorkshire



I come from there so i'm allowed to.


----------

